# [Minecraft] LAN Spiel nicht möglich ...



## Kizura (12. März 2018)

*[Minecraft] LAN Spiel nicht möglich ...*

Folgendes Problem:

Minecraft v1.12.2 auf zwei PCs im LAN.

Variante a)
PC 1: erstellt Spiel im Singleplayer und öffnet dieses im LAN.
PC 2: geht über Multiplayer in die ServerListe und sieht das Spiel von PC 1 im LAN, kann jedoch nicht beitreten, nach wenigen Sekunden kommt:

Fehlermeldung:* io.netty.channel.abstractchannel$annotatedconnectexception*

Variante b)
PC 2: erstellt Spiel im Singleplayer und öffnet diese im LAN.
PC 1: sieht Spiel in der Serverliste gar nicht.

Was wir unternommen haben:

- Port 25565 als eingehende und ausgehende Regel in der Firewall freigegeben, sowohl als TCP- als auch UDP-Port. Google lieferte auch auf Seite 10+ seiner Suche keine anderen Ergebnisse.
- Java Abfrage ob "zugelassen" werden soll, haben wir beide gemacht. 
- Java Version ist auf beiden PCs die selbe (Version 8 Update 111 - mit einer anderen Version läuft Minecraft gar nicht, vermutlich wegen der installierten Mods)
- installierte Mods sind dieselben und in ihren Versionen auf beiden PCs identisch

Wir möchten nicht die Firewall komplett deaktivieren - wir wissen, dass es dann funktioniert würde - aber wer will das schon? 

Hat jemand einen hilfreichen Tipp, was man noch probieren könnte?

Vielen Dank! 
LG Kizura


----------



## Herbboy (12. März 2018)

Gibt es denn auf den PCs Virensoftware/Firewalls? Diese könntet ihr ja in jedem Falle gefahrlos abstellen, wenn ihr nur Minecraft spielt. Die im Router an sich ja auch, nur ist es halt umständlich, dass man die später wieder aktiviert. 

Und klappt es denn, wenn der Mitspieler nicht im gleichen LAN ist, sondern über einen anderen Internetzugang online ist?


----------



## fud1974 (13. März 2018)

Kizura schrieb:


> Wir möchten nicht die Firewall komplett deaktivieren - wir wissen, dass es dann funktioniert würde - aber wer will das schon?



Im Prinzip könntet ihr die Firewall der PCs dann gefahrlos deaktivieren wenn der Internet-Router ordnungsgemäß funktioniert und keiner der PCs als "Exposed Host" eingetragen ist. 
Dann SOLLTE (ich lege für nix meine Hand ins Feuer) da eigentlich von aussen ohne vorige Anfrage von "innen" aus dem LAN ins Internet hinaus eigentlich kein unaufgeforderter Verbindungsaufbau möglich sein.

Sind natürlich irgendwelche Szenarien denkbar wo das dann doch gefährlich ist, z.B. schon irgendwelche Schadsoftware auf den PCs drauf die bisher durch die Firewalls halbwegs in Schach gehalten worden ist,
oder der Internet-Router macht seinen Job nicht ordentlich (Ist das eine FritzBox? Was anderes?) usw. 

Aber generell sehe da erstmal kein unmittelbares Problem sofern die PCs im LAN untereinander als "vertrauenswürdig" gelten und sich nicht gegenseitig mit irgendwas attackieren.... aber das kann unsereins von hier kaum beantworten.


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2018)

fud1974 schrieb:


> Sind natürlich irgendwelche Szenarien denkbar wo das dann doch gefährlich ist, z.B. schon irgendwelche Schadsoftware auf den PCs drauf die bisher durch die Firewalls halbwegs in Schach gehalten worden ist


 UND gleichzeitig Virenscanner, die das nicht erkennen? Das ist aber echt abwegig   Gerade bei einem Nutzer, der offenbar auf Sicherheit wert legt, müsste eine mögliche Schadsoftware bereits bei der versuchten Installation erkannt worden sein. Was maximal sein kann ist, dass eine harmlose Software ins Netz funken kann, die bisher geblockt wurde, zB eine Updatesuche eines Tools oder eine Anwendung, die die Systemdaten senden will oder so. 



> oder der Internet-Router macht seinen Job nicht ordentlich (Ist das eine FritzBox? Was anderes?) usw.


 das einzige vorstellbare wäre ein gezielter Angriff direkt auf Kizuras Router AUSGERECHNET in der Zeit, in der er spielt, UND eine vorhandene Lücke im Router. Nur: warum sollte jemand einen privaten PC gezielt attackieren? Zufalls-Attacken, die einen sperrangelweit offenen Router suchen: okay...  oder wenn ein Nachbar ein offenes WLAN sucht und die Internetleitung nutzen will...   aber ein gezielter Angriff auf einen privaten Router, der auch noch Erfolg hat? Das ist Unfug.


----------



## Kizura (13. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auf den PCs Virensoftware/Firewalls? Diese könntet ihr ja in jedem Falle gefahrlos abstellen, wenn ihr nur Minecraft spielt. Die im Router an sich ja auch, nur ist es halt umständlich, dass man die später wieder aktiviert.
> 
> Und klappt es denn, wenn der Mitspieler nicht im gleichen LAN ist, sondern über einen anderen Internetzugang online ist?



Ja Virensoftware haben wir beide die gleiche auf unseren PCs, diese verwenden als Firewall die Windowsfirewall, haben also keine eigene programmseits. Mir widerstrebt es tatsächlich diese Firewall grundsätzlich auszuschalten  aber das scheint fast die einzige Möglichkeit. Wir testen das noch weiter ...

Wir haben nur den einen Internetzugang, können da wenig anderes testen, fürchte ich.


----------



## fud1974 (13. März 2018)

Herbboy schrieb:


> (..) Das ist aber echt abwegig    (..) Das ist Unfug.



Holla... Was habe ich denn gesagt? Ich habe die Möglichkeit für eine Gefährdung doch schon in den eher theoretischen Bereich geschoben, wie schrieb ich so schön
"generell sehe da erstmal kein unmittelbares Problem ".


----------



## Herbboy (13. März 2018)

Kizura schrieb:


> Ja Virensoftware haben wir beide die gleiche auf unseren PCs, diese verwenden als Firewall die Windowsfirewall, haben also keine eigene programmseits. Mir widerstrebt es tatsächlich diese Firewall grundsätzlich auszuschalten  aber das scheint fast die einzige Möglichkeit. Wir testen das noch weiter ...
> 
> Wir haben nur den einen Internetzugang, können da wenig anderes testen, fürchte ich.



Es kann da wirklich nichts passieren, vor allem, wenn ihr am Router nicht alle Ports öffnet. Wahrscheinlicher als ein erfolgreicher Angriff beim Minecraftspielen ist, dass eure PCs durch einen Blitzschlag kaputtgehen    man sollte nur aufpassen, wenn man beim Onlinespielen von einem vermeintlichen Freund über ein Chattool einen Link oder so was bekommt - da könnte was dahinterstecken, was ohne Virenscanner dann zu einem Schaden führt.


Nebenbei: ihr könnt ja erstmal nur die Firewall abschalten und den Virenscanner erstmal nicht. Denn ein Virenscanner würde zwar nicht blocken, wenn eine bereits installierte und aktive Software online gehen will, aber er würde merken, wenn beim Spielen versucht wird, eine Schadsoftware zu installieren oder zu starten.


@fud1974: ich wollte es nur GANZ klarstellen, da der Zusatz "es gibt Szenarien" die Tür für neue Sorgen öffnen könnten    btw gleicher Jahrgang wie ich, falls die Zahl nix anderes bedeutet


----------



## Kizura (27. April 2020)

Hallo mal wieder ins Forum,

zwei Jahre sind vergangen - nachdem Minecraft dann plötzlich ging, haben wir nun einen neuen Versuch (von 1.7.10 nun auf Forge 1.12.2 mit Mods) gestartet. Und (Überraschung) die gleiche Fehlermeldung bekommen .



> io.netty.channel.abstractchannel$annotatedconnectexc eption - no further information



Was ist anders zu damals? 
Die Internetverbindungen --> 2 PCs 1 GBit und 1 PC 200Mbit - ein Geschwindigkeitstest hat ergeben, das die Download/Upload-Geschwindigkeiten auch anliegen. Am Internet liegts demnach nicht.

Wir haben abgeglichen: 
- Minecraft-, Forge- und Mods-Versionen
- Java-Version
- Microsoft Updates

Ansonsten haben wir alles so eingestellt und probiert, wie im ersten Post beschrieben.

Warum es damals plötzlich funktionierte, wissen wir nicht (mehr). Ich hätte die Problemlösung auch hier gepostet, wenn dem so wäre.

Jemand die zündende Lösung für das Problem?

Vielen Dank!
LG Kizura


----------



## Kizura (29. April 2020)

​
Wir haben das ganze nach einem Tipp aus einem anderen Forum mit der Forge v2768 ohne weitere Mods und ohne Optifine getestet - selbe Fehlermeldung.

Auch die radikale Lösung mit Firewall ausschalten (als letztes Mittel) hat zu keinem anderen Ergebnis geführt. 

Ich glaube, es ist eine technische Blockade. Nachdem ich den PC (mit dem es Probleme gibt) von meinem PC aus angepingt habe, liegt die Verlustrate bei 0%. Dieser andere PC aber konnte meinen PC nur mit 75% Verlust anpingen. Also blockiert irgendwas von diesem PC aus. Könnte sowas auch durch fritz! Poweline Adaptern passieren?


----------

